# YAYY



## kalmkidd (Oct 17, 2008)

SO im my camera broke. but i just went to walmart (where they only hire dumb people) and bought another one. so tomorrow ill just go return the broken one sense its the same thing. and ill have box, reciept, etc... yay.


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2008)

aside from teh legal and moral wrongs of this
you won't have a reciept nor a box after you return the faulty one - also when they sell that on some poor person is going to get a broken camera instead of a nice shiny working one. And after they return it - check its code and compare to the box (to check for a batch error problem) and find out its a return -- well it won't take the manager long to work out what happened.

If you can afford another camera just chalk it up to experience and don't break the new one - keep your new box and new reciept to get that one fixed if you break it (yep it can happen again!) and either get the other repaired or dump it


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 17, 2008)

well im gonna return it new. im gonna return it and say its broke. which they will just send it back to nikon..


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2008)

and when serial numbers are checked? (and they will be either at the Walmart end or the Nikon end)


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 17, 2008)

ive done things like this b4.. this is america not UK. they dont check **** like that cause employed and people alike.. DONT CARE..


----------



## bikefreax (Oct 17, 2008)

This is just so wrong.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats with all the criminals posting lately?


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 17, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Whats with all the criminals posting lately?


I just finished scrolling through the post you are thinking about looking to see if the OP posted there.

I was really hoping to see that he was one speaking all heavenly angelic about the bad of pirating to call him out.  You can do this on my sim racing forum very easily.  They yell at demo users posting licensed content, then in the off topic section, talk about downloading music and torrenting other games :er:


----------



## Joves (Oct 17, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I was really hoping to see that he was one speaking all heavenly angelic about the bad of pirating to call him out. You can do this on my sim racing forum very easily. They yell at demo users posting licensed content, then in the off topic section, talk about downloading music and torrenting other games :er:


 Or I would like to see one of the it is alright to pirate people say something about it being wrong.


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 17, 2008)

Truly sad how some will justify their actions while making everyone else pay for their greed.

Sorry your kid broke your camera (I have 3 myself and they have broken valuable things), but be a man and do the RIGHT thing.


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2008)

Uh huh . . . that's ethical.


----------



## dl4449 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty sad that your are proud of stealing !!


----------



## Andrea K (Oct 17, 2008)

are you serious?

karma can be a b****


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 17, 2008)

how do u guys find this bad. you act like it will hurt Nikons pockets theyll throw it out like they do 7000 others a day that are defective, broken, etc  it dont bother them. sorry but im far from rich and dont have another 500dollars to dish out on it..  adn you guys act like there gonna stick it ont he shelf and someones gonna buy it and be stuck im returning it as BROKEN!!!!


----------



## Andrea K (Oct 17, 2008)

How do you find this *not* bad? Your argument claims that it's perfectly ok to steal from a wealthy man because he'd probably have enough money left over he wouldn't notice it was missing. You're also setting an example (for your child whether he/she finds out you did this or not) that it's acceptable to lie in order to get things you don't deserve. 

Your logic in how this is ok is completely flawed.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 17, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> ...adn you guys act like there gonna stick it ont he shelf and someones gonna buy it and be stuck im returning it as BROKEN!!!!


For many stores, it's exactly what happens.

I purchased something for my wife for Christmas a few years ago.  It was truely broken when I openned it (ie, damaged when purchased, not damaged by me or by use.)  A few days after taking it back for a refund, I found the same box sitting on the shelf.  I know it was the exact item I returned, I could tell by the condition of the box.


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2008)

Andrea K said:


> How do you find this *not* bad? Your argument claims that it's perfectly ok to steal from a wealthy man because he'd probably have enough money left over he wouldn't notice it was missing. You're also setting an example (for your child whether he/she finds out you did this or not) that it's acceptable to lie in order to get things you don't deserve.
> 
> Your logic in how this is ok is completely flawed.



Sing it, Sistah!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 17, 2008)

Och , i get so tired of all this dishonesty stuff that people do. I t makes life harder for the rest of us. its usually the other guy that pays for a thief.


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 18, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> how do u guys find this bad. you act like it will hurt Nikons pockets theyll throw it out like they do 7000 others a day that are defective, broken, etc it dont bother them. sorry but im far from rich and dont have another 500dollars to dish out on it.. adn you guys act like there gonna stick it ont he shelf and someones gonna buy it and be stuck im returning it as BROKEN!!!!


 
What it does or does not do to Walmart and/or Nikon's pockets is completely irrelevent to the arguement. There is no grey, it is a yes/no question. If you take the broken one back to Walmart and get money for it, you are stealing. 

And like Andrea said, that is a great example you are setting for your child. Why not show that sometimes you have to work hard, save, and wait for something you really want.

Also, by doing things like this, you are affecting ALL OF US. All manufacturers and retailers have the cost of things like this built into the prices we pay because they know people will steal from them. If everyone was ethical, prices on everything would be lower because the manufacturers and retailers wouldn't have to increase prices to cover for this kind of abuse/theft.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 18, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkDMWJfQXRU[/ame]


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 18, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> What it does or does not do to Walmart and/or Nikon's pockets is completely irrelevent to the arguement. There is no grey, it is a yes/no question. If you take the broken one back to Walmart and get money for it, you are stealing.



plenty of grey areas... if you were starving and stole food to survive it would still be stealing. If you were ethical about it you would starve to death. Depends on what you consider 'stealing'.


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2008)

you eat cameras to survive?
???


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 18, 2008)

Overread said:


> you eat cameras to survive?
> ???




without the camera i don't make money which would be buying my food so yes i guess i do.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 18, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> well im gonna return it new. im gonna return it and say its broke. which they *will just send it back to nikon..[/*quote]
> 
> Course it broke....it was a Nike-on. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Photovision (Oct 18, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> SO im my camera broke. but i just went to walmart (where they only hire dumb people) and bought another one. so tomorrow ill just go return the broken one sense its the same thing. and ill have box, reciept, etc... yay.


So what dept. would you like to work in?


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 18, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> plenty of grey areas... if you were starving and stole food to survive it would still be stealing. If you were ethical about it you would starve to death. Depends on what you consider 'stealing'.


 
From Miriam Webster: "to take or appropriate without right or leave and with intent to keep or make use of wrongfully"

Guilt or innocence is determined by whether you did the deed or not. We just create the excuses to try and justify our actions.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 18, 2008)

He must know deep down that it's wrong. It's the fact he chose to post it on the forum (ie brag about it) under a thread title of 'Yayy' that really makes me shake my head.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 18, 2008)

You should just get it repaired, or buy a new one..You're making it harder for us (the honest people).. Just pay for your stuff like everyone else and don't be greedy..

A Nikon D40 body isn't even that expensive, is it??


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 18, 2008)

Phazan said:


> A Nikon D40 body isn't even that expensive, is it??


It is to me.  Though if people didn't break things of their own fault then return them to stores, it might not have to be too expensive to me.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 18, 2008)

kalmkidd, you must have known when you started this thread that it wouldn't go over well...
(You didn't really expect everyone to say that it's OK, did you?)

I'd be lying if I said I've never stolen anything.  Actually, I have very little respect for 'rules' in general.  I don't think I would start a thread bragging about it though.

And I think, eventually, they will figure out what happened.  The serial number on the box won't match the one on the camera.  If they'll have a way to trace that back to you is anyone's guess...


----------



## ferny (Oct 19, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> SO im my camera broke. but i just went to walmart (where they only hire dumb people) and bought another one. so tomorrow ill just go return the broken one sense its the same thing. and ill have box, reciept, etc... yay.







kalmkidd said:


> well im gonna return it new. im gonna return it and say its broke. which they will just send it back to nikon..



I'm guessing these dumb people probably have a better grasp on how to use a keyboard though. Any chance you can post in legible English?


----------



## ferny (Oct 19, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> without the camera i don't make money which would be buying my food so yes i guess i do.



Then you should have had insurance. Did you break your camera whilst working and using your trade tool?


----------



## matt-l (Oct 19, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> SO im my camera broke. but i just went to walmart (where they only hire dumb people) and bought another one. so tomorrow ill just go return the broken one sense its the same thing. and ill have box, reciept, etc... yay.



Ok so you've got a broken camera. And a new working one. Why not just keep the broken one, or trash it or whatever and forget about this rather then stealing? im sure thats what a lot of other people would rather do. Whether its stealing from the rich or not it's still stealing.


Say if they do check it. Then what? you just walk out casually? then your   caught-criminal charges. Don't think that the people at walmart are stupid. they still can do a job, and when you return something which the body code does not match the box code im pretty sure a ****ing monkey can figure that one out. This is one of the stupidest, unethical and pointless ideas and your happy about it. 


i guess it's what makes this half corrupted world go round'.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 19, 2008)

just put the broken one on eBay for like $60 or 70$. someone will buy it.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 19, 2008)

matt-l said:


> Say if they do check it. Then what? you just walk out casually? then your   caught-criminal charges. Don't think that the people at walmart are stupid. they still can do a job, and when you return something which the body code does not match the box code im pretty sure a ****ing monkey can figure that one out. This is one of the stupidest, unethical and pointless ideas and your happy about it.


  Yeah people at walmart are not stupid. I bought an external haddrive from walmart. It was DOA, so i returned it to a walmart closer to me. They wouldn't let me return it because they didn't carry that same  drive as the other walmart store I purchased it from.   Kinda weird though two walmarks don't carry the same items.


----------



## invisibledemon (Oct 19, 2008)

Yayy!
you sir, are a jackass. 

common sense: if you buy something that you know you couldnt afford to buy again, get insurance. 
i ordered my xti off line new, took it straight to the wolf camera store here and had it insured for a year for $100. about to go back and renew that in dec. because i know that if i broke it, i wouldnt want to have to dish out the cash to replace it. 

I have stolen before, but then i turned 15 and grew up a little bit. i dont even download music. i work my ass of and buy my ****. but people like you make that harder for me every single day. 

grow up and pay for it. 

and i hope to hell that they look at the serial numbers on the camera and box. 
and then hand over some charges to you.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 19, 2008)

Renters' or Homeowners' insurance usually covers cameras, and is not that expensive.  The fact that not only are you fine with stealing a new camera, but with making a living using that stolen good is absolutely deplorable.  I've been on forums where it takes far less than that to get perma-banned.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 19, 2008)

invisibledemon said:


> i ordered my xti off line new, took it straight to the wolf camera store here and had it insured for a year for $100. about to go back and renew that in dec. because i know that if i broke it, i wouldnt want to have to dish out the cash to replace it.



Just curious - what kind of deductible would you have to pay if you ever had to use this insurance?


----------



## invisibledemon (Oct 19, 2008)

none, its completely covered for everything except fire, and i think the only time it doesnt cover fire is if the serial number is unreadable. 
if the camera is unfix able then they replace it for free. if your model is no longer in production then they replace it with the next model. 

the lady that sold me the policy told me about a couple that set the camera on their truck to take a pic then drove off with the camera on the truck and ended up running over it, replaced for free. 

it was the first thing i did when i bought mine, $100 for peace of mind, i'll take it.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 19, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> From Miriam Webster: "to take or appropriate without right or leave and with intent to keep or make use of wrongfully"
> 
> Guilt or innocence is determined by whether you did the deed or not. We just create the excuses to try and justify our actions.



they are still just rules created by men. Yes, rules are black and white from the point of view of those who made them, that's why they have to be enforced upon us.

There are sections of society so deprived and impoverished that stealing and breaking the rules/law is the only means of survival. That's why I consider stealing to be as much, if not more, a moral issue and moral issues do have grey areas. The definition from the dictionary that you quoted covers that when it used the word "wrongfully".

That said, I personally would not do what Kalmkidd suggested. His motivation may well have stemmed from one of greed or selfishness, but i don't know that. So I will reserve my judgement and hope he listens to conscience.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> you eat cameras to survive?
> ???



yes... yes i do. They're a delicious, yet very expensive delicacy.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 19, 2008)

what types  do you eat most?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Oct 19, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> t Yes, rules are black and white



Are you sure they are not converted from color?


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 20, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> what types  do you eat most?



i'm not fussy, i'll eat anything... as long as it's not a nikon, they repeat on me.


----------



## tasman (Oct 20, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> without the camera i don't make money which would be buying my food so yes i guess i do.


So why didnt you plan for a back up camera and not do this in the first place. Then you would still be making money.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 20, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> without the camera i don't make money which would be buying my food so yes i guess i do.


 
You make money with a P&S?


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, this is probably the worst thing i've read on this forum... it seems that october is bring out all the thiefs...  theres no possible way the OP thinks this is right.. and as has already been said... think of the lesson this is going to teach your kid... terrible.. not just as a person, but as a parent too...  i'm sorry but no true photographer, who uses photography as a way to live (you said photography pays for your food) would do this....because a true photographer has respect for his trade, and the companies who provide that opportunity.  if i knew where you lived i would probably come kick the crap out of you, because its things like this that cause the prices to be so high on our art.


----------



## zendianah (Oct 20, 2008)

Karma


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 20, 2008)

chameleon


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 20, 2008)

lol...  well I dont believe in Karma,  but still doesnt make it right


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2008)

To the OP: remember how you were feeling in your other thread when you announced you had broken your camera, and then thought someone here was trying to rip you off with the wrong replacement? You were feeling angry and upset over the possibility of becoming a chump to a cheater who took advantage of your trust. Well, the members of TPF saved you from that one....and then you turn around and expose *yourself* as a cheater who would take advantage of another's trust. You know, the trust of those "dumb people" who work at WalMart who wouldn't suspect you at the outset of running a scam.

I find your lack of ethics disgusting. :thumbdown: I'd have trashed this thread, but then I would have lost the chance to tell you that. Go away.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 20, 2008)

terri said:


> I find your lack of ethics disgusting. :thumbdown: I'd have trashed this thread, but then I would have lost the chance to tell you that. Go away.



:lmao: THat's pretty much exactly what I wanted to say, but didn't for fear of angering the mods!

(Oh, and to whoever called the D40 a P&S...really?  I mean...really?)


----------



## kundalini (Oct 20, 2008)

The cost of repair may not be that expensive. Have you checked? If so, buy used or a lesser camera that fits your budget.

However, repairing your moral compass should be the first priority. The cost is free btw, but neglecting it will be devastating.

I have often wondered who will make the Ignore List first. Congratulations, you win.



In addition to terri's comment


> Go away.


May I add.......... in short jerky motions.

See this [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4"]*LINK*[/ame]


----------



## tasman (Oct 20, 2008)

Its people like that who are cheating the system, are the reason the price of things go up to make up the losses. And from the point of the Retailer, if you are caught, you could be charged for fraud and theft.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> :lmao: *THat's pretty much exactly what I wanted to say, but didn't for fear of angering the mods!*
> 
> (Oh, and to whoever called the D40 a P&S...really? I mean...really?)


Now that just cracked me up.  

:hug::


----------



## TBAM (Oct 20, 2008)

Just visited your website.

You actually make money off that portfolio?

Regardless of what camera you use, anybody with a snapshot camera and a PP program could get better results. Your compositions aren't even attractive.

The only shot, mildly approaching professional is the shot of the train tracks where you've actually taken advantage of your camera.

I would say you're cheating people out of money just by charging them to take photos they could take themselves...without any photography training or an expensive camera.

The "portrait setup" of your son, looks like an over exposed snapshot of you just pointing and shooting, without any though to composition, settings or exposure.

You're lazy and a cheat, and it shows in the work you produce.


----------



## tasman (Oct 20, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> ive done things like this b4.. this is america not UK. they dont check **** like that cause employed and people alike.. DONT CARE..


 Walmart will send it back and someone in Nikon will check it and find the serial numbers dont match and trace it back to you, especially if you registered it for warranty.


----------



## matt-l (Oct 20, 2008)

tasman said:


> Walmart will send it back and someone in Nikon will check it and find the serial numbers dont match and trace it back to you, especially if you registered it for warranty.



Even if not registered for warranty, unless paid for with cash, Wal-mart will have your name and credit-card/visa whatever number...traceable to none other the you.


----------



## Overread (Oct 20, 2008)

matt-l said:


> Even if not registered for warranty, unless paid for with cash, Wal-mart will have your name and credit-card/visa whatever number...traceable to none other the you.


 
and security camera videos as well


----------



## matt-l (Oct 20, 2008)

Overread said:


> and security camera videos as well



also true!

i hope if you did return this that they check it.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## tasman (Oct 20, 2008)

Overread said:


> and security camera videos as well


 Better wear a mask. :thumbdown::lmao::thumbdown:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 20, 2008)

tasman said:


> Better wear a mask. :thumbdown::lmao::thumbdown:


 
I have some in my crawlspace for sale. :lmao:


----------



## matt-l (Oct 20, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I have some in my crawlspace for sale. :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 20, 2008)

Moral issues and "the law" aside, what made you think it would be a good idea to post this on the internet - especially a photography forum.

If you're going to commit a crime (which this is, like it or not), don't write about it on the ****ing internet!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 20, 2008)

I think this needs to be written down in a tome called "How to turn an entire internet forum against you...instantly!"


----------



## Dao (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the way the Walmart system work, he maybe able to get away with it.  Just like last year, someone bought something from Bestbuy and when he/she went home and open the box, a suppose to be a Video camera become a jar of spaghetti sauce  or something like that.

People know how the system work and take advantage of it.  At the end, regular shoppers pay for the cost.  It is sad ...  but nothing we can do as a consumer.  I remember the person said on the TV that he/she (I forgot) afraid of returning the whole thing back to Bestbuy store because they may think he/she switch the video camera.

The op website domain whois information shows the address of Poughkeepsie, NY 12601.  So people may need to becareful when buying D40 from Walmart around that area.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Oct 21, 2008)

kalmkidd said:


> SO im my camera broke. but i just went to walmart (where they only hire dumb people) and bought another one. so tomorrow ill just go return the broken one sense its the same thing. and ill have box, reciept, etc... yay.


 
Dude, you're a dope, okay?

I took a look at your work.

Listen, do yourself a favor and apply at Walmart for a position.  At least you will be making an honest living.....


----------



## terri (Oct 21, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> I think this needs to be written down in a tome called "How to turn an entire internet forum against you...instantly!"


Right. 

I'm pretty sure the OP gets our collective opinion, so I'm going to lock this thread. As detestable as his actions are, I don't like a lynch mob, either - so let's just let this one sink. 

After all, he is the only one who has to look himself in the mirror every day and decide if he likes what he sees. 

Peace out. eace:


----------

